# A Guitar Dream



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I had this dream recently involving guitars--so why not share it. I'm sure other people here have dreams involving guitars.

Setup--there are a couple of pieces of furniture we're looking to get rid of because they don't fit our current home. They worked great in the last place, but not here-due to size & shape of the rooms. So we're replacing them, and need to get rid of the old ones.

Dream-a couple in their late 50's/early 60's contact us about the furniture. They say they'd be interested in trading for it. So we head off to their place. One room is full of dusty guitars. Most are broken/cheap/unplayable. etc. But there is a Dobro there-a real one. The only apparent fault is it's covered in dust. I pick it up--dust it off and strum it--even though it's out of tune--the tone is great. The guy says--sure take that and pick another one--after all they're trading for 2 pieces of furniture. 

Then I see a Gibson ES-335 (which is another guitar I'd love to own.) I'm thinking it's too much. I tell the guy I couldn't take both guitars--one of them is worth more than both pieces of furniture--I mean the furniture is in good shape--and it's not cheap, but it's not expensive stuff either. But the guitars are still worth much more--he could sell either one and get better furniture. 

But he insists--he says he can't play anymore due to hand/finger problems, and he'd rather see someone take them who would give them a good home. He assures me he isn't hurting for money. And he tells me to look in a closet--where I find cases for the guitars.

Still I hesitate--on one hand I could get 2 great guitars without paying a cent, and use the money I would have spent on a new guitar for new furniture. On the other I feel like I'm ripping him off. And part of me wonders if they're stolen. But before I could decide I woke up.

I know it was just a dream, and not likely to happen, but I found myself wondering if it did happen, which choice I would make.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

That's a pretty creative dream.

I've dreamed songs (words and all) by The Hip, David Wilcox and others...

The songs don't exist in reality, but they were true to the artist that was singing them. Unfortunately, I woke up knowing that I dreamed these awesome songs but couldn't remember them at all...:zzz:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah. Sorry, I think this dream means that you are masturbating too often. I read it in a book. :confused-smiley-010




zontar said:


> I had this dream recently involving guitars--so why not share it. I'm sure other people here have dreams involving guitars.
> 
> Setup--there are a couple of pieces of furniture we're looking to get rid of because they don't fit our current home. They worked great in the last place, but not here-due to size & shape of the rooms. So we're replacing them, and need to get rid of the old ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

what this dream is telling you is that you are going to reach a crossroads in your life very soon one good the other not so good so chose wisely young skywalker :bow:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, I wasn't looking for dream interpretation. Even jokingly done interpretation. 

More just thinking about what I would do in that situation in real life.
And dreaming about an opportunity to get a nice resonator guitar--which I'm trying not to be obsessed with.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well the dream has ended--we've found someone to take the furniture--but no guitars in trade...


----------

